# Can't connect to dedicated server



## Silfro (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello, I have a problem.

I've installed Win XP and the programm "Hamachi" on my second computer.

Now the problem is, when I have Hamachi installed, I can't connect and ping the dedicated server.
But after I deinstall Hamachi, then I can connect to the dedicated server.

I've already had over 5 different dedicated server with FreeBSD 8.2 64 bit but NEVER had this problem.


Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

This is not a FreeBSD problem but a problem with Hamachi.


----------



## Silfro (Jan 14, 2013)

really? Because to other FreeBSD root server I can connect!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

Firewall perhaps?


----------

